# New member from Sweden



## Elexir

Hello

My name is Rasmus, 26 years old from Sweden.

Master Mason (Master of St John) in the Swedish rite, Grand lodge of Sweden (Swedish order of freemasons)

Mainly intressted in learning more about how freemasonry is practiced in other countries as my own rite is a bit odd by international standard.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Welcome.  We have another member on here that is also a SweR member


----------



## Bloke

Elexir said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Rasmus Olsson, 26 years old from Sweden.
> 
> Master Mason (Master of St John) in the Swedish rite, Grand lodge of Sweden (Swedish order of freemasons)
> 
> Mainly intressted in learning more about how freemasonry is practiced in other countries as my own rite is a bit odd by international standard.



Welcome !


----------



## Brother JC

Welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Elexir

Ripcord22A said:


> Welcome.  We have another member on here that is also a SweR member



Yes I saw a post of a SweR member somewhere on here.



Bloke said:


> Welcome !



Thank you, shriners is actuly one of the things Im intressted in knowing more about since it dont exist (as far as I know atleast) in Sweden.



Brother JC said:


> Welcome!



Thanks brother.



Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.



Thank you brother.


----------



## Brother H

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bloke

Despite being one, i am no expert on the Shriners. Also have a slightly different experience of it. I'm in Melb Australia where The Shrine is trying to build a presence. That's occurred because some Melbourne Freemasons, who had been initiated into the Shrine in the USA and Canada enjoyed the fraternal and benevolent activities of their Oasis there and wanted to being that here. Some were friends and leaders in that movement so I joined to support them and because i liked the idea of having fun while helping kids and the ability to march publically as freemason as a Shriner.. i've been through an adjusted (and cold sands) ceremony but an American Shriner would be a better bet for info as our Club ( which in itself is atypical) is not the typical Nth American experience.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Welcome!


----------



## SimonM

Elexir said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Rasmus Olsson, 26 years old from Sweden.
> 
> Master Mason (Master of St John) in the Swedish rite, Grand lodge of Sweden (Swedish order of freemasons)
> 
> Mainly intressted in learning more about how freemasonry is practiced in other countries as my own rite is a bit odd by international standard.



Welcome, nice to see another Swede here! 
What lodge do you belong to?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir

SimonM said:


> Welcome, nice to see another Swede here!
> What lodge do you belong to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



St Johannes logen Astrea in Borås where I am TIB.

What lodge do you belong to yourself?


----------



## KSigMason

Elexir said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Rasmus Olsson, 26 years old from Sweden.
> 
> Master Mason (Master of St John) in the Swedish rite, Grand lodge of Sweden (Swedish order of freemasons)
> 
> Mainly intressted in learning more about how freemasonry is practiced in other countries as my own rite is a bit odd by international standard.


Greetings and welcome to this site.


----------



## SimonM

Elexir said:


> St Johannes logen Astrea in Borås where I am TIB.
> 
> What lodge do you belong to yourself?



Svea provincialloge and I am FABB in la Lumiere in Stockholm


For you non-swedes out there, as you can see is the love for acronyms within freemasonry not limitied to the english speaking part of the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir

KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome to this site.



Thanks 



SimonM said:


> Svea provincialloge and I am FABB in la Lumiere in Stockholm
> 
> 
> For you non-swedes out there, as you can see is the love for acronyms within freemasonry not limitied to the english speaking part of the world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Ah, the infamous la lumiere  
I will actuly try to visit next year since Ive heard only good things about the work.


----------



## SimonM

Elexir said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ah, the infamous la lumiere
> I will actuly try to visit next year since Ive heard only good things about the work.



Glad to hear that our reputation are somewhat positive 

If you come and visit, let me know in advance and we can probably arrange a tour of the house.


----------



## Odur

Oh! Nice to see you here Rasmus 
I've been here a for a while, but in silence..

Stefan
AABB Lodge of St Johns Astrea
VII GPL
Grand Lodge of Sweden
(This will have to suffice as my introduction)


----------



## Bloke

Odur said:


> Oh! Nice to see you here Rasmus
> I've been here a for a while, but in silence..
> 
> Stefan
> AABB Lodge of St Johns Astrea
> VII GPL
> Grand Lodge of Sweden
> (This will have to suffice as my introduction)


Congrats on your inaugural post


----------



## Odur

Bloke said:


> Congrats on your inaugural post


Yeah... I came to my senses and started my own introduction thread. 
https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/another-swedish-rite-member.27826/

Sorry Rasmus, I didn't mean to hijack yours!


----------



## Elexir

Odur said:


> Oh! Nice to see you here Rasmus
> I've been here a for a while, but in silence..
> 
> Stefan
> AABB Lodge of St Johns Astrea
> VII GPL
> Grand Lodge of Sweden
> (This will have to suffice as my introduction) [/r]



Hi.

Honestly Im not suprised  that  you are here for some reason. Kind of funny that the other swede is FABB


----------



## Matt L

Welcome to our Brothers from Sweden.


----------



## Brother JC

One of you Brothers will have to do a thread on the various initials and their significance.


----------



## Elexir

Matt L said:


> Welcome to our Brothers from Sweden.



Thanks.



Brother JC said:


> One of you Brothers will have to do a thread on the various initials and their significance.



If I get the time I will post it in the Swedish rite subcategory, the different offices and rules for the offices are in the public bylaws.


----------



## Elexir

Good news is I have some time this weekend.

Bad news is that my internet Connection is acting up.


----------



## Odur

Run it by me, and I can help.


----------



## Elexir

Odur said:


> Run it by me, and I can help.



Thanks, I will send a draft on monday. Im having a bit of a problem with trying to translate some of the officers of the provicial lodge just so you know.


----------



## Elexir

Brother JC said:


> One of you Brothers will have to do a thread on the various initials and their significance.



Post has been made in the Swedish Rite category.


----------



## SimonM

Elexir said:


> Post has been made in the Swedish Rite category.



Nice! It think its good that the public information gets translated and explained so that brothers from other rites can get a better understanding of our work.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Welcome Brother!!


----------



## Elexir

SimonM said:


> Nice! It think its good that the public information gets translated and explained so that brothers from other rites can get a better understanding of our work.



Yes its gonna be intressting to see how the foreign brothers react. Would be nice if it inspired some brothers to visit us.



Benjamin Baxter said:


> Welcome Brother!!



Thanks.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Elexir said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Rasmus Olsson, 26 years old from Sweden.
> 
> Master Mason (Master of St John) in the Swedish rite, Grand lodge of Sweden (Swedish order of freemasons)
> 
> Mainly intressted in learning more about how freemasonry is practiced in other countries as my own rite is a bit odd by international standard.



Welcome!


----------



## Elexir

ugurano said:


> welcome rasmus here, have fun



Thanks.



Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome!



Thank you.


----------



## ugur

welcome elixir, and have fun here with all members


----------



## Elexir

Now things are moving again.
Yesterday I got the state for my IV-V, 16/1.


----------



## SimonM

Congratulations!
Keep your eyes open, but do not try to analyse everything, just go with the flow!


----------



## Elexir

SimonM said:


> Congratulations!
> Keep your eyes open, but do not try to analyse everything, just go with the flow!



Thanks again.

I stopped trying that during my II.


----------



## Howard Giang

Elexir said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I stopped trying that during my II.


Congratulation! Based on your experience with Freemasonry, do you wish you could have embarked on this journey few years ago, or it is at a right time?


----------



## Elexir

Howard Giang said:


> Congratulation! Based on your experience with Freemasonry, do you wish you could have embarked on this journey few years ago, or it is at a right time?



I joined at around 24 (2014) and it was the perfect time for me to join. Im truly enjoying it and are looking forward to continue my journey as Im only at the beginig.


----------



## Howard Giang

Elexir said:


> I joined at around 24 (2014) and it was the perfect time for me to join. Im truly enjoying it and are looking forward to continue my journey as Im only at the beginig.


I agree at 24 years of age would be a good start because you are probably done with college and/or are working/and or taking care of your family, etc.

Anyhow, since now you are a Freemason, what is your contribution to the fraternity or plan to contribute in the future beside paying an annual fee?


----------



## Mike Martin

Hello from England.


----------



## Elexir

Howard Giang said:


> I agree at 24 years of age would be a good start because you are probably done with college and/or are working/and or taking care of your family, etc.
> 
> Anyhow, since now you are a Freemason, what is your contribution to the fraternity or plan to contribute in the future beside paying an annual fee?



Ive been involved as much as I can and currently serves as an officer in my lodge of St John (blue lodge)


----------



## Center

Welcome Elexir, looking forward to read your posts about differences with the Swedish grades.


----------



## Elexir

Center said:


> Welcome Elexir, looking forward to read your posts about differences with the Swedish grades.



Im not the only one  There brothers with higher degrees.

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/forums/the-swedish-rite.431/

We are however a more secretive bunch then most Masons.


----------



## Elexir

On my way home from IV-V.
Quite the experience.


----------



## Akiles

Hi from Panamá!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Elexir

Akiles said:


> Hi from Panamá!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Thank you.


----------



## Elexir

Things are moving now.
Got married last saturday, leaving work to go study IT at a local collage and my VI degree is scheduled for the 15 of october.


----------



## Odur

You're on a roll now, Brother. Congratulations!


----------



## Chaz

Congratulations!


----------



## VM E.S.LEE•°•

Elexir said:


> Things are moving now.
> Got married last saturday, leaving work to go study IT at a local collage and my VI degree is scheduled for the 15 of october.


Congratulations brethren. Seems as if G.A.O.T.U. is really putting the pencil and trestle board to work for you.

Sent from my Alcatel_5098O using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir

Odur said:


> You're on a roll now, Brother. Congratulations!



Sure seems that way.
Thanks



Chaz said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks you.



VM E.S.LEE•°• said:


> Congratulations brethren. Seems as if G.A.O.T.U. is really putting the pencil and trestle board to work for you.
> 
> Sent from my Alcatel_5098O using My Freemasonry mobile app



Sure seems that way.


----------



## JanneProeliator

Stort grattis för dig broder.


----------



## Elexir

JanneProeliator said:


> Stort grattis för dig broder.



Tackar så mycket.


----------



## Bloke

Elexir said:


> Things are moving now.
> Got married last saturday, leaving work to go study IT at a local collage and my VI degree is scheduled for the 15 of october.


*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!*


----------



## Elexir

Bloke said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!*



Thank you brother.


----------



## Brother JC

Wow, busy week! Congratulations!


----------



## Elexir

Brother JC said:


> Wow, busy week! Congratulations!



Thanks brother.


----------



## VM E.S.LEE•°•

Elexir said:


> Sure seems that way.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure seems that way.


That's right my brother, keep your head held high in the clouds and your nose to the grind stone and everything shall gall into place for you and yours, from one brother to another. 

Sent from my Alcatel_5098O using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir

Just recived my VI°.
Well that was an experience. What a fantastic degree.


----------



## KSigMason

Elexir said:


> Just recived my VI°.
> Well that was an experience. What a fantastic degree.


Congrats!


----------



## SimonM

Elexir said:


> Just recived my VI°.
> Well that was an experience. What a fantastic degree.


Congratulations! 

It's one of the older degrees we have, Duke Charles made some changes to it but the core structure goes back to the 1740s (as opposed to the IV and V who he wrote during 1780-1800).


----------



## Elexir

KSigMason said:


> Congrats!



Thank you brother.



SimonM said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It's one of the older degrees we have, Duke Charles made some changes to it but the core structure goes back to the 1740s (as opposed to the IV and V who he wrote during 1780-1800).



Thanks brother.

Intressting since its feels like it fits right into where its placed.
Ive got a lot to study and think about and Im going to see it on the 29th.


----------



## Center

Congratulations


----------



## Elexir

Center said:


> Congratulations



Thank you.


----------



## JanneProeliator

Stort grattis bro Elexir.

Witch degree is the VI paired up in our system?
I really need to get my ass into some Swedish rite lodge in future. I had the pleasure of talking with one of your XI at the Widow's Sons meeting last summer and he was an awesome dude. Also some of my older brethren told me how beautifull the degrees in Swedish rite are.


----------



## Elexir

JanneProeliator said:


> Stort grattis bro Elexir.
> 
> Witch degree is the VI paired up in our system?
> I really need to get my ass into some Swedish rite lodge in future. I had the pleasure of talking with one of your XI at the Widow's Sons meeting last summer and he was an awesome dude. Also some of my older brethren told me how beautifull the degrees in Swedish rite are.



Im now up to Royal Arch in comparasion. 

Got confused there for a bit, we normally use R&K and not XI.

We are fortunate to have the degrees we have in the swedish rite. They are not just beutiful but also hold a lot of deeper meanings and its obvious that the people who worked with the rituals took the task seriously.


----------



## JanneProeliator

I'm entering Royal Arch next year. 
I have no idea what is R&K.  I just know that he was 11. degree.


----------



## Elexir

JanneProeliator said:


> I'm entering Royal Arch next year.
> I have no idea what is R&K.  I just know that he was 11. degree.



Okey. Hopefully I will be able to see it soon, only problem is that I will have to go abroad. 
R&K (or Knight and commander of the red Cross) is basicly the XI "degree" and its basicly the "GL degree".


----------



## JanneProeliator

Thank you for the clarification broder.


----------

